# Went to the Mill



## Graybeard (Jan 30, 2015)

Today I hauled five cherry logs to a friend with a band mill. It only took about three hours, then we went into his shop, sat by the wood stove and ate chili and yapped.

I love milling as much as turning, you never know what the log will hold. We milled bowl blanks, three by three spindle stock and some 4/4 boards. The planks on the right have the pith in them. I'll rip the pith out and have some quarter sawn material for plates etc.

All in all a great day.





Lots of work ahead cutting and sealing, then stacking in the shed to dry down.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 30, 2015)

Good looking haul, Bet all that Cherry smells good!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 30, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> I'll rip the pith out


That just sounds funny haha.

Looks like a nice load

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice haul David. Thats a lot of turning stock and da,med good use of the logs.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2015)

I would call that a great day. Nice looking haul too.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice haul David! Purdy looking stuff there!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice wood, good times! that's what it's all about....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like you are well ahead of the game. Great looking timber. Yep, lots of sealing. Enjoy that load.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, the management and I just finish cutting up the spindle stock into 24 inch lengths and sealing it all up. It's all tucked in the shed on racks to dry down. Just in time, we're getting more snow.

Plan to bring down the bowl blanks and core out some bowls, then let them dry before finish turning them.

As a little extra bonus I put some of the chop saw sawdust in some containers to use for smoking bacon. Cherry wood smoke = yummm!

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 3, 2015)

What a terrific haul! Nice that you could buck it up into various sizes already! Almost seems like too much for one person! Chuck


----------

